# Surround Sound will not activate



## 10ECjed (Apr 11, 2017)

New member with a big question. Recently moved and now can't get the rear surround speakers to fire on my old Onkyo HT-R150 system. Prior to the move I was running all audio through the cable box with an optical cable from my Samsung UN46F6300AFXZA HDTV & my Sony Blu-ray BDP-53200 player. Xbox One went straight into the receiver with an optical audio cable. No problems at all. Now there's no cable box. TV & Blu ray both are optical cable straight to the receiver. Xbox is HDMI to the TV. Nothing will trigger the rear speakers, not even when it's switched to all channel stereo. The receiver recognizes all 6 speakers are connected. Blu-ray doesn't trigger the rear speakers, Xbox doesn't trigger them, nothing I do with TV output triggers them. I can't believe the cable box is the culprit in this. I only have another audio out option which is coaxial output from both the TV & the disc player straight to the receiver.

If I adjust the audio out from the TV, it only lets me choose TV speaker, external speaker, or receiver. But it doesn't allow the option to choose the receiver, I have to choose external speaker. The only output option types of audio are PCM or Neo Dolby 2.5 ? Would using the coaxial audio out restore the 6 channel surround sound or is there something else going on I'm not aware of? I know this isn't anywhere near as high end as a lot of the equipment being discussed here, but it's a small room and this setup does just fine until it's time for an upgrade. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, my first guess is that you plugged the rear speakers into the "rear speaker" outputs instead of the "side soround" outputs. If your only using 5.1 channels.
EDIT: ok it seems your using 7.1

I would make sure you have the soround mode set to dollby digital in the menu for optical inputs and the the outputs of the BluRay and other devices set to bitstream


----------



## 10ECjed (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for your input. Yesterday when I came home from work I tested the output level of each speaker. Found out that the right front speaker was also silent, only the left front, center, & subwoofer were working. I checked the connections, front speaker looked a little iffy, so I used a different speaker wire to hook it back up & started the level testing again. Everything worked, including the surround speakers. Not really sure how that happened, but set the levels and it's now working as if nothing ever happened!


----------

